# CANSOF in Niger town that was attacked by Boko Haram - CTV News



## dimsum (10 Feb 2015)

> Canadian Special Operations Forces are in the town of Diffa, where they are participating in a military exercise, CTV’s Mercedes Stephenson reported late Monday night.  They are unharmed and believed to be safe.
> 
> The Canadian Forces members are in Diffa as a part of Exercise Flintlock, an annual military exercise designed to help African militaries co-operate and build the capacity to fight terrorism.



http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/canadian-special-ops-in-niger-town-that-was-attacked-by-boko-haram-1.2228713


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (10 Feb 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/canadian-special-ops-in-niger-town-that-was-attacked-by-boko-haram-1.2228713



Hopefully they provided some effective advice and assistance in the form of .50 Cal HMG.


----------

